# WANTED: Tecumseh OHSK130 (OHV 13HP big block with DOUBLE SHAFT)



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm not sure one of these exists, but my assumption is that they might. I'm on the hunt for a Tecumseh OHV 13HP big block with the double shaft setup (camshaft PTO) for a new blower project. I specifically want this engine for the power output, similarities to the smaller flathead cousin and the mounting pattern used. If anyone has one even if it's not in good condition but has the double shaft setup, I am interested.

These engines use the same connecting rod as the 8-10HP flathead engines minus the oil dipper and I plan to put a billet rod in one of these, just like I did my 10HP. This is why I do not want any other engine.


----------

